# what automatic would you buy?



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

hunting rifle! which one would it be? not talking about size, just curious about brand..... opinions only


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Browning BAR


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Id take a bolt action 8 days a week but if I had to have an Semi-Auto it would be a BAR.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I have a Mini 30 that is spot on at 100, would not be afraid at 150yds, Never FTF and a solid gun w 7.62x39 125gr SP or HP


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*For Me..........*

........it would be one of the "newer" chamberings in the AR platform. 

Maybe a 25WSSM,a 338Federal,or a 308Win. There are about 30 different ones to choose from nowadays. Even one lower and several uppers. ---SAWMAN


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

browning bar in 30-06 or a m14


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

x100 for browning bar


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Bar


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I got a browning BAR 30-06 last year and LOVE it! Best purchase I have ever made :thumbup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> ........it would be one of the "newer" chamberings in the AR platform.
> 
> Maybe a 25WSSM,a 338Federal,or a 308Win. There are about 30 different ones to choose from nowadays. Even one lower and several uppers. ---SAWMAN


 
I'm with SAWMAN -- AR-10, 50 Beowulf, 6.5 Grendel, 6.8 SPC, etc. I can take any game in North America with the 50 Beowulf as long as I do my part...


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Rifle*

Bar wouldn't even consider anythingelse but i don't like black guns


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Depends on what we're huntin' .

I too am a fan of the Mini , 

an 11-87 with rifled barrel would count - wouldn't it ? :whistling:


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm down with the bolt too, BUT if u want a bad A$$ auto for hunting I would go for the BAR .270 or 30-06. Can't ever go wrong with a browning.


Just my .02


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm down with the bolt too, BUT if u want a bad A$$ auto for hunting I would go for the BAR .270 or 30-06. Can't ever go wrong with a browning.


Just my .02 take it fer what it's worth


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I started out 35 years ago with a Marlin 336, switched to a Remington 7400 (30/06), switched to a BAR (30/06) , then switched to a Stainless Stalker A Bolt in 30/06 and that's where I'm staying. Nothing wrong with the BAR and that's the only auto I would have.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Saiga .308 or AR-10 of some sort. Of course one is $400 and the other $1,000 but I dont think the deer cares how much you spent.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Im a bolt guy also but if it were auto only BAR .308 or an AR platform in .308.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

My Go-To deer gun is a BAR in 30-06. Handles like a dream, and super accurate. I killed a 6-point in Georgia at 250 (laser-ranged) yards.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Anybody have any experience with the Remington R25?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> ........it would be one of the "newer" chamberings in the AR platform.
> 
> Maybe a 25WSSM,a 338Federal,or a 308Win. There are about 30 different ones to choose from nowadays. Even one lower and several uppers. ---SAWMAN


+1 - think i go with a .308.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Browning BAR - the rotary bolt gives great accuracy with quick follow-up shots. Plus the older ones (wood stock/forearm) are just a good-looking rifle!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Wharf Rat said:


> Anybody have any experience with the Remington R25?


I've used one for the pass 3 season. It's a little heavy and the aluminum fore arm rings like a bell in a hard rain. But it will shoot quarter size groups at 100 yards and you can burn 20 rounds threw it as fast as you can pull the trigger.


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

why so many votes for the bar? i read expert reviews ( a few) and they are claiming the woodsmaster 750 remington as being their choice for an autoloader..... and the only autoloader that comes close is the bar


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

does the remington come with a browining buckmark sticker? :whistling:


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

"expert" opinions given by folks in the publishing, or gun industry or who get paid ads on their websites don't mean anything to me. One way or another these people are making their living off of the gun industry.

you gonna cut your nose off to spite your own face?

Sure I've seen the occasional bad review but even then they usually couch their words and that mfg has usually cut back on their advertising with said reviewers company..

I'd much rather sort through a bunch of average hunters/shooters giving their opinions and figure it out for myself.

I've saved a lot of money and grief that way. Back in my youth I believed whatever the mags said because other than your own close circle of friends it was the only way to get any information. The internet has changed all of that..


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I have two woodsmasters that were given to me in 30-06 and .308 they are nice but require more upkeep, they seem to like to jam if not oiled regularly. The bar is more sturdy in my opinion.


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

I have the FNH AR .308, uses the BAR setup, and love it. Very accurate less than 1" MOA by testers, wish I could shoot that well.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Again I will never part with my A-bolt but if I had to it would be the BAR! Next would maybe be the Benelli R-1 both in 30-06 of course.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.gunsandammo.com/content/merkel-sr1

Merkel 3006 
MSRP$1,595 - on sale at CDNN page 58 $799 

With the scope, the rifle delivered a three-shot, 100-yard group that was a neat .86 inch,
Interesting gun , trigger needs a little help , accuracy is from sub MOA to 2 MOA , probably the BAR is the better choice, still worth a look !


http://site.cdnninvestments.com/CDNN2010-6/index.html


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

sorry , slow server double post


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*remington*

7000 series is famous for jamming everyone I have ever seen are heard of will jam if you dont clean it after every shot kinda rules out the need for the auto loading feature might as well be a single shot


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Autos----Pumps---??
About 30 years ago we were hunting deer with dogs and shotguns in a club that is no more. Anyway, and Mostly important, a very old man had a buck run by. He shot him only once, and the buck was hit but kept going out of sight.Later we were trailing the deer with a good trail dog. The owner of the trail dog noticed the old mans shotgun and replied. Mr. S_____. You have a double barrel, Why didn't you shoot him twice, To which the old man replied. G______. The other barrel is only in case there are two deer. 
MORAL. Why tote an auto. Give me one good reason. OH Yea. They are fun.That was mine to for about 10 years. But a bolt or a single will make you think before you shoot. 
Just about a dollars worth,---$ .02 wouldn't have been enough change.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

collardncornbread said:


> Why tote an auto. Give me one good reason. QUOTE]
> 
> I hunt alone. 25+ years back I was taken prisoner on Bell Fountain hunt club land when I strayed over by accident. they were vigilante types according to the game warden.
> 
> ...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Good grief you are lucky to be alive...what a story to tell! I have yet to go hunting without a sidearm, I cannot imagine people that do not carry one. My only decision is how large a caliber and how much ammo for it to have on my person! Glad to still have you around after that!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't understand the story about the old man and the double barrel. Apparently it's supposed to be in support of just shooting just once but you said you it ran off and you had to get a dog to track it. I learned long ago, if it doesn't go down, keep shooting. I've seen deer that went down or were wobbling terribly and bouncing off trees and we never found them.
I shoot an A-Bolt but used to shoot a BAR and see no reason to not shoot an auto, especially a BAR. A bolt just fits me better.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

My Dad bought 2 bar's in the 70s. One was 7mag and the other .243. He let me tote the .243 on a hunt in Miss. I sat in the stand all morning hearing a pair of bucks fight. That afternoon myself and a good friend took to foot stalking in the direction of the noise. We were rounding in instead of going directly to the site. The 8 and 9 pt bucks jumped about 80 feet ahead of us on the edge of a stand of pulp wood pines. The bucks were hauling ass to the stand of trees. I clicked off safety and got a scope full of buck and pulled the trigger. It clicked. No joy. That morning, I had been so careful and quiet chambering that round that the bolt did'nt close. I killed the 9 pt about 3 weeks later. Just remember on a BAR, the bolt will hang a fuzz open if you are not careful... Just bear that in mind in the A.M. before mounting that stand.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Burnt Drag said:


> My Dad bought 2 bar's in the 70s. One was 7mag and the other .243. He let me tote the .243 on a hunt in Miss. I sat in the stand all morning hearing a pair of bucks fight. That afternoon myself and a good friend took to foot stalking in the direction of the noise. We were rounding in instead of going directly to the site. The 8 and 9 pt bucks jumped about 80 feet ahead of us on the edge of a stand of pulp wood pines. The bucks were hauling ass to the stand of trees. I clicked off safety and got a scope full of buck and pulled the trigger. It clicked. No joy. That morning, I had been so careful and quiet chambering that round that the bolt did'nt close. I killed the 9 pt about 3 weeks later. Just remember on a BAR, the bolt will hang a fuzz open if you are not careful... Just bear that in mind in the A.M. before mounting that stand.


 
YEP. Been There Done---well....I THINK the question was which auto loader do you prefer and why.I do still own my 1975 model 742 woodmaster.243. I just retired it about 15 years ago. I killed a buck at 375 yards with it. and I also missed one standing still at 20 yards with it. It wasn't the guns fault.
Most all of them are good. If you do your part. They want to be clean. But when I went out west where a bear has the advantage --WELL ---Lets just say when reliability kicked in, I started shooting a bolt gun. 
And when its 5' F. And the bolt freezes it really dont matter which one you use. But A bolt gun will be quicker to break free.
Back to your question. If you are staying in the south. And must use an auto. My choice would be a short action, . No other reason. I just like them.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

HisName said:


> 25+ years back I was taken prisoner on Bell Fountain hunt club land when I strayed over by accident. they were vigilante types according to the game warden.


Holy bat$#!+...what a story!! I'm gonna look funny now walking to the deer stand with my BAR over my right shoulder, my AR in the ready position, and my HK USP9 on my hip. :2guns:


----------

